# Triplex mower recommendation



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Looking for a recommendation on for a triplex mower. Been searching for the last couple weeks. Looking for a 60" wide cut and ability to cut 1". Toro is my first choice since I already have one and is easy to work on. Just can't seem to figure out which model I need.


----------



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

There are really two types of triplexes, greens and surrounds. A surrounds triplex will allow you to cut higher, but will be a little wider cut than 60' (toro reel master 3100 for example)The toro greens master triplex has a 59" cutting width (three 21" units)while a John Deere 2500 or a Jacobsen Greens King's cutting width is 62" (three 22" units). These are capable of higher heights of cut, but may need an after market kit to get it there depending on what you find out there to buy.


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

The 2500's max out at 7/8", atleast the 2500e does and I'm pretty sure the rest do as well.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I'd highly recommend a trim and surrounds type unit over a greens triplex for cut heights at 1"+. 7" reels, heavier frames and components, small diesels for Power, more robust traction drive systems too. Just a heavier built unit for turf that's not preened and leveled like greens/tees/and fairways.

Have you upsized your lawn? A triplex is at least three times the maintenance work to take on for 6k sq ft of lawn.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I am looking for one for my dads lawn, recently moved to georgia and he has about 20-25k of bermuda.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Well in that case, let's get hunting! Deere 2653, Toro Reelmaster 3100, Jacobsen has some nifty trim mowers too. They all will be wider than 60", but there are 74" (-ish) and 80"+ widths are more common.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Weeks has a single Toro 3100 and multiple 3250d's. The 3100 has half the hours but is a gas burner. Thoughts?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> Weeks has a single Toro 3100 and multiple 3250d's. The 3100 has half the hours but is a gas burner. Thoughts?


I've changed my mind since perusing the selection.

That 3100 is cherry, and a somewhat rare 3wd model to boot. Already has cart tires on it and with any luck, those are 8 blade units on it as it appears to be setup as a tee/approach unit or a small fairway machine. Unfortunately they do not tell us what units/reels are on the machine so I can only guess by photos. They are the older frames, so adjust the bedknife to the reel is a little slower than the DPA style units, but that's not a big deal in my mind.

3250, lot 66, is a pretty nice unit for its age too. All of those 3250s are 2WD so wet slopes aren't gonna happen. Unfortunately it looks like this unit is missing the grass baskets but it's up to you if they are important or not. They are $$$ to buy if you can't find a used set. (Rare). But it's already got 8 blade DPA units on it so that's a significant bonus. I'd want to swap the front tires out for cart tires or Multi-Tracs.

Of the two, I'd try for that 3100.


----------



## nwga_lawn (Jul 9, 2018)

PM me...I'm in Northwest GA. I have a 2653a that I'm trying to get rid of. Got it posted on CL.


----------

